# Precipitação máxima em Portugal no mês de Janeiro 2009



## Rog (4 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada em Portugal, numa estação oficial, no mês de Janeiro 2009?


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Não acredito que chova muito.
Votei em - 50mm


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Eu votei *160,1mm e 190mm*

Também, temos que ver que Portugal não e só continente, temos as ilhas(Madeira e Açores)


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Nos últimos anos tem chuvido pouco em Janeiro, mas eu tenho esperança por isso votei em 100mm


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Eu votei em 130,1 mm a 160 mm.


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

160,1mm a 190mm


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Eu votei entre 100,1 mm e 130 mm. Acho que vais ser um mês seco, principalmente para o Nordeste.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Talvez *130,1 mm a 160* mm


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

160 a 191... Sobretudo devido ás ilhas!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Votei no intervalo 130,1 mm a 160 mm.
Penso que nas ilhas, chegarão lá sem grande dificuldade.


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Votei no intervalo 100,1 mm a 130 mm

E acho que estou a ser optimista. Com a semana que se apresenta com secura total ou quase total só mesmo depressões muito cavadas de O ou SW daria precipitação superior a 130.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Eu votei 100 mm a 130 mm mas duvido que venha a ocorrer, Janeiro ultimamente principalmente aqui no Algarve é seco.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

220,1 mm a 260 mm nas boas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

NunoBrito disse:


> Não acredito que chova muito.
> Votei em - 50mm



Penso que esse valor já foi ultrapassado logo nos primeiros 2 a 3 dias do ano.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

Votei em *220,1 mm a 260 mm*.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

220/260
Penso que vai ser um mês com surpresas.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

190,1 mm a 220 mm


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

talvez 100/130mm não mais que isso.


----------



## Rog (23 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

As espectativas ao início do mês não eram muitas, mas Janeiro guardou um Inverno "à moda antiga"  

So nos últimos dias é possível descartar as primeiras opções da sondagem..


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

260,1 mm a 300 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Lightning disse:


> 260,1 mm a 300 mm



Muito subtil, fazeres apenas agora a tua aposta. 
Já se diz há muito tempo; prognósticos só depois do jogo.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

> 2009-02-11 (IM)
> 
> O mês de Janeiro, em Portugal Continental, foi caracterizado por valores elevados da quantidade de precipitação em muitas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro.
> 
> ...



Janeiro Chuvoso, IM

Ninguém acertou.


----------

